# Solved: Itunes missing EXE file



## xXbernisXx (Feb 25, 2007)

i recently deleted a virus that screwed with my registry, for some reason my itunes EXE file disappeared tried using the itunes repair, did not work, and it wont even allow me to reinstall it it pops the following message during installation.



> Error writing to file: C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTune.exe
> Verify that you have access to that directory.


its weird because im the administrator
running XP


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

That problem is consistent with file system errors on the C: drive.
Right-click the C: drive icon and choose "Properties", then click the "Tools" tab.
Click "Check Now".
Tick _both options_ and click "Start".
Click "YES" to allow a sheduled disk check.
Restart Windows to invoke the disk check.

How long it takes depends on the drive's capacity and how much data is on it.


----------



## xXbernisXx (Feb 25, 2007)

THANK you the problem has now been fixed. that was helpful.


----------

